# STAGGERED OR NOT? Poll



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> The car is a complete system with different components that work together to effect the handling characterisitics. You can't look at a car that has a staggered wheel/tire set-up and say that it understeers. That's because the right combination of swaybars, springs, tire pressures, and alignment settings can totally change the overall handling equation.
> 
> All else being equal, going to a staggered setup will add understeer at the limit. But all else doesn't HAVE to be equal! You can compensate by adding a stiffer rear sway bar. If you go stiff enough, you can even change that car, with staggered wheels, into a scary oversteering monster.
> 
> So, you should pick the combination of wheels and tires that makes you happy and then play around with other suspension settings until you are satisfied with the handling of the car.


Thanks DZ for your input.
I pretty much decided against the staggered setup. I am planning to install the rear anti-sway bar to reduce some of the understeer.
Now I have to decide between 235/40/18 all around and 245/40/18 all around. Both on 8" or 8.5" wheels. 
The 235's on 18" wheels are almost exactly the same overall size as the 17" 235/45 OEM's
so no gearing or speedometer changes.
The 245's are slightly larger overall and I was wandering how the accelleration, gearing and breaking will be affected.
Thanks,
fw


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anyone have a comment on the 235 vs 245 setup as described above?
Any acceleration, gearing or braking issues to worry about with the slightly taller 245 setup?
Thanks,
fw


----------

